# Groin stretch recommendations?



## helios410 (Feb 19, 2009)

My groin region is very tight (yes, laugh now) - and it has an adverse effect on my kicks. The best I can describe it is I can't "open up" -  I feel a pull in my groin when I thrust my pelvis during the pivot to land the kick. It does not feel natural whatsoever. 

I have been practicing Muay Thai for approximately 7 months now, everyday after I train I do the generic groin stretch like so:



[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]


I have also done variations of this, such as crouching on my two feet while forcing my legs apart with my arms.

If anyone has had a similar problem, and now has a flexible groin area, please share your secret! Thanks.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 19, 2009)

Get yourself checked out by the doctor. It may be a small one or the beginning of hernia. If left untreated, it can kill you.


----------



## helios410 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Strongfighter. I'm not a doctor, but I do not believe this is a hernia. The tightness is in the tendons or muscles on the inside of both legs depending on which one I am kicking with. And overall, I would say I am less flexible than the average person.

Basically I was curious if there are methods besides the generic groin stretches that are used in fitness instruction. As if there is a stretch someone was taught that deals specifically with kicks and loosening the groin region.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

I've always just done generic stretches as a warmup, I don't think there is any need to do any more.  

I'd honestly get checked out by a physio or sports doctor, and review your warm up.  You mentioned you stretch after training but what do you do prior to training?  

For me I run stretch everything, jog 6kms then stretch everything again before I start training so I'm completely warmed up.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 20, 2009)

Some people are just naturally more flexible than others. Stretching exercises will help but it does take time and you still may not have the *reach* others are able to get, but you can improve it. 

Try sitting on the floor with your legs spread and lean forward reaching for the floor in front of you. You probably won't be able to get far and you'll feel the burn. Don't force the muscles too far or you may injure yourself. Do this daily and don't bounce, just stretch. Eventually your legs will be able to open further and you will be able to reach out further on the floor. 

Another one is to sit on the floor and place the soles of your feet together about two feet away from your body. Place your hands or elbows on your knees and gently push down, again, stay steady and don't bounce the legs. You can also try bending forward with this as well. With this one, you will eventually be able to get your legs closer and closer to the floor. 

I'm sure there are more, but these are two that I use all the time and was able to greatly improve my flexibility with them. Just remember, don't force the muscles and it takes times, but you'll get there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 23, 2009)

From my experience, static stretching won't help your kicking (dynamic flexibility) very much.  

As far as stretches, front and side stretches will help a lot (Front:  fighting stance, bring your rear leg straight up, Side:  Horse stance or just standing with feet close together, raise leg to side).

But in all honesty, when most people ask their thai coach what they should do to get better kicks.... the answer is to kick more.  If it's a round kick that's bothering you, simply throw rounds kicks in air for a few rounds.  

Thomas Kurz has some great info on stretching.  
http://www.stadion.com/column.html 
http://www.stadion.com/column_stretch05.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 12, 2009)

helios410 said:


> My groin region is very tight (yes, laugh now) - and it has an adverse effect on my kicks.


:lol:. Sorry mate, I couldn't help it.




helios410 said:


> The best I can describe it is I can't "open up" -  I feel a pull in my groin when I thrust my pelvis during the pivot to land the kick. It does not feel natural whatsoever.
> 
> I have been practicing Muay Thai for approximately 7 months now, everyday after I train I do the generic groin stretch like so:
> 
> ...



That feeling sounds like your adductor muscles (inner thigh) need stretching and strengthening. A lot of strong kickers have developed their abductor muscles (outer upper thigh) much stronger than their adductors which can lead to stress on the adductors. It's comparable to people who have great abs but haven't exercised their lower back enough and end up with back pain during exercises.
Keep stretching but also increase adductor strength. A good way is to get a resistance strap / rubber, tie it to a post. Hook up your foot at a comfortable extension and pull the strap towards you. Will build up strength and test flexibility. Just make sure you keep stretching though, as exercising muscles will shorten them without good stretching.


----------

